# New Pyrenees Puppy!



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2015)

Last night I was looking at Pyrenees rescues online.
 DH asked why.
Me- I told him that we would have to have another dog, especially when we got sheep and had to keep the ram separate from the ewes.
DH- Why?
Me- Because you put the ram in when you want the ewes bred or else you never know when they are expecting lambs.
DH- Oh. Why do you need another dog?
Me-Because coyotes woke me up twice howling close to the house. If you have the ram by himself, the coyotes will get him. So we need another dog. And we have to have a wether so he can have a friend.
DH-grumble
Me-And it has to be a male, because Paris doesn't get along with other females.

This afternoon a man walked into DH's work with an 11 week old Pyr male puppy. DH bought him, told the man where we lived and the man brought him to me.  He scratches at the door to go out to pee. Good start. He ate like there was no tomorrow and has drank like a camel.

I was not looking to get a puppy or even a rescue right now, with moving and all the chaos and confusion for the next several weeks, but there he was. So what do you do when opportunity comes along? Now we have to name him. The man was calling him Bear, but I don't want that name. He has light blonde ears that look like the color will fade away. He bounced around Parker, our black Lab/Great Dane cross, and barked at him, wanting to play. He tried to play with Polly, our Aussie, but she snapped at him. She is not impressed. He was not shy or cowed down to either of them.

I took him in the back yard to meet Paris. Her teeth were chomping and she smelled him all over. He didn't know what to think about that. It will take a little time to properly introduce them so that she accepts him. It is her yard, her territory and I have to make sure that she doesn't hurt him until she decides he is ok to be in her space. She likes male dogs, so I think it won't take long.

I tried to get good pictures, but he just wouldn't stay still long enough!






Finally, he sprawled out and took a nap!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2015)

Ahhhhh, can you say CUTE!   When God offers an opportunity and a blessing in the form of something that stinkin' cute - what other choice does one have???    Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Meaghan (Jan 24, 2015)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2015)

Awwww!   
A pyr! A baby Pyr! An adorable fluffy loveball!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

X2 what frustratedearthmother said! 
Sounds like he was meant for you!!!!! So precious. Congratulations!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2015)

We have named him Trip. His legs seem to be made out of rubber and he trips all over himself.  Plus, just watching him be himself is a trip, so Trip he is. We made several tries in the backyard with Paris last night, she wasn't too happy about the idea. This morning I took him in the backyard, holding him at first, then let him down on the leash. Paris tried to eat him. What a meelee. I was trying to pick Trip up, Paris was pinning him down, mauling him, and DH swung into action with the "chicken herding stick" and got Paris off of Trip. I snatched the squalling baby up and got swiped across my lip by sharp puppy teeth. 

I put Trip in the house and had a talk with Paris, assured her that she was still Queen, but has to be nice to the puppy. DH also petted her and reassured her that he wasn't mad at her. I think he must've got within the "it's MINE" invisible line around her food bowl. There were no teeth marks on Trip, I think she was just scaring the liver out of him and asserting her dominance. And she did. She lets the chickens eat out of her bowl, but a puppy can't get within radar range of it. Go figure. When I try again, I will definitely make sure there is no food bowl in sight.

Trip spent the night in a large kennel in the garage where he whined and "OOOOOOOOOOOOOO" howled mournfully all night. DH let him out at 5 this morning and I got up to a pile and puddle in the front entry way. At least it was close to the front door. Trip wants to be outside, like a good farm dog should be, but he will just have to bear with us for the next few weeks.

I am racking my brains on what to do with him so he is happy, Paris is happy, he is safe and we can sleep. I think I will close off the run to the chickens, pile it deep in leaves and put Trip in the run. There is a small shelter in it so he will have cover. And if Paris can see, hear and smell him, she might warm up to the idea of having him around. Trip will be able to see, hear and smell the chickens so maybe that will help him later on with getting along with the girls. It is a 12'x8' run, so that should give him a good bit of room.

Paris did not draw blood on Trip and she could have very easily. Scary as it was, I really think she was setting limits on what Trip can and cannot do. Moving her to a new place will mean setting new boundaries for all the dogs, so maybe she won't be so possessive for enough days for them all to sort things out.

Anybody have any ideas on getting Paris to accept Trip and not have him for breakfast?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

I am not a LGD expert in the slightest. But i do have pitbulls that i rescue, and have trained and housed MANY orphaned and rescued dogs. Paris behavior is 100% her asserting her dominance and establishing she is herd boss and queen. I do not know her, but if she did not do anything to him aside from pin him down and have a stern talk, it'll just take some time for little Trip to know her ground rules. As long as he doesn't get overly dominated, everything should be good. But just as you have intervened as YOU are herd boss, if she is allowed to bully him, he will remember that when he becomes a 100+tank. 

I think the dog run sounds fabulous personally. But again, i am not a LGD expert. So happy you have him, and your ram will have a guardian!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2015)

I will not allow Paris to be a bully to Trip. She may assert her dominance, but not be down right mean about it. Paris might be the one exiled to the ram pen......


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2015)

Not an expert at anything dog, and certainly not LGDs, but many years experience with dogs. She will be dominant and queen only until such time as Trip gets mature and full size and then they will finally determine/work out which will be the dominant one and who will be king/queen... IMHO the bottom line is that YOU should be/remain queen/pack leader and they should always respect you as the owner of that position.  Sounds to me like you concur


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just saw your new baby and the photos!!!!  How adorable!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 3, 2015)

Well we moved February 14, our 19th anniversary. Had to put Paris in the back yard, Parker and Polly in the house and Trip goes on a chain during the day, in house at night. Paris still wants to eat him. He has GROWN! I take him off the chain several times a day so he can run and play with Parker. I have to build a pen for Paris so the other 3 dogs can have the yard. Was going to put Paris in the 2 acres we got fenced for horses,  but the mule wants to stomp the dogs. Sigh... all these personalities... why can't they just get along? We will get more fence put up and fence around house so dogs will have more room. Trip is learning manners, he is so good natured. Taking him to the vet Friday to get his shots and care started.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 12, 2015)

At 4 months old, Trip weighed 48 pounds. He is growing so fast. He is still on chain, but I got an enclosure built on horse area for Paris yesterday. Also got air conditioning unit fenced off in back yard to keep it safe from puppy teeth. Raining again. I need a clear day so I can tie up the mule and walk Paris around. I made her a safe zone with a cow panel any half a panel for a gate. It is opened up just enough for a dog to get through, bit not a mule! Trip loves our walks and is up in the middle of what I'm doing.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2015)

Total fail. Paris hated being in with the horses. She wanted her yard back and attacked Trip through the wire, snarling and biting wire because Trip was in HER yard. Right before dark, Paris dug under the gate, just lucky I saw her in front of the house. Had to put Trip back on chain and give the yard back to the Queen. I feel disheartened. Trying to do best for dogs, but they didn't get the memo. So for now we are stuck on status quo. Back to the drawing board. Neighbor on one side is welding his corner posts today and has offered to pay half cost of wire, only 200' but we'll sure take that offer. We'll get some more fence built, but that will take awhile. Then maybe things will improve. @Southernbychoice, you will be pleased to know that I'm buying 2 wethers to train Trip with. So I'll be a goatie before I'm a sheepie. LOL


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2015)

We finally got s yard built for Trip. We leave him out at night and he likes that much better. When he plays with Parker, our Great Dane/Black Lab he goes for the legs. Trip chomps up and down Parker's legs like we eat corn on the cob. Parker drags Trip around by the tail, it is so funny. They love to romp and play. Trip barks the alarm like a good LGD, but not just to be barking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

Baymule said:


> you will be pleased to know that I'm buying 2 wethers to train Trip with





Baymule said:


> So I'll be a goatie before I'm a sheepie



YAY!  There is hope for you yet!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

Question for you Bay...

When Paris "goes after" Trip what does she do?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2015)

She attacked him, pinned him to the ground and shook him like a rat. She will jump on Parker sometimes, but he bows to the Queen and runs for his life. Trip is already showing defiance. When Parker is too rough, Trip doesn't back down, but barks and snarls in that "don't mess with me" angry tone. Then Parker apologizes, they lick mouths and go back to playing.  If he was defiant to Paris, she would tear him up. I can already see the top dog in Trip. So how do I get her to accept Trip? We have two dominant top dogs. LOL I have thought about waiting until she's in standing heat, he might look pretty good to her then. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2015)

I would look for a really good behaviorist/trainer. The reason is when a dog has serious aggression towards another animal there are MANY things to look at and there really is no ONE  way to correct. The root of the issue needs to be established first then a course of action established. This is very individual. 
The trainer will observe how you handle the situation  from before it starts all the way through to the end of the matter. 

When she "shook him like a rat" did she puncture him? 
Standing heat won't change much  because after that standing heat all will return to "normal". 

How do you correct Paris now?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2015)

A scolding hurts her do bad, she hits the ground and rolls belly up. When she attacks another dog, it takes me and DH to separate them. She despises Polly, our Aussie, and Polly despises her. To be fair, they used to share the back yard and Polly snapped at Paris one evening, jealous because Paris came up to me for attention. Paris nearly killed Polly. We just make sure to keep them separate. Recently Polly squeezed between my feet, ran out in the back yard and attacked Paris. Bad idea, dummy dog!

Trip's pen is right next to Paris yard, they seem to get along. But Paris will still jump Trip, even through the wire. She might be a solitary LGD and be happy with it.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, so 7+ months have gone by. What's the status of Paris and Trip? Trip must be a pretty big fella by now. Still not full grown, but should be close. Are they getting along any better?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2015)

Trip has grown, will be a year old Nov 9. He is still very much a puppy and loves to play. I will have to get some updated pictures on here!


----------

